# Points to consider before getting clip-on aero bars?



## carsnoceans (Oct 10, 2010)

New cyclist (started this year), new triathlete (training for 2x OLY tri's), 30yr old clyde.

I did tons of research in tri-bikes vs road bikes before purchasing and went with a road bike given the general acceptance criteria in groups and versatility of a road bike. However, I have not done a single group ride as of yet and mostly been doing solos with focus on increasing mileage and aerobic fitness. Currently I am doing 45-55mi distance for my long rides and considering clip-on aero bars. I understand the difference in geometry of frames and different body positioning on the aero bars so a professional fit will definitely be in order if I go this route. 

Biggest concern is, despite my research I have never been on a tri bike so the experience is an unknown. I am probably going to be on the hoods if its a big climb/crowded section but for flat or moderate incline aero bars should help me stay tucked in, right? Is aero position a tough one for clydes? For folks using aero bars on roadies, please share if there are any other (non-textbook) things to consider?

Thanks


----------



## durielk (Jan 8, 2011)

There are not many 'hills' in the typical tri event. On the flats you will increase speed by +/- 2mph or into a wind. I use aero bars on one of my road bikes, you have to look at your setup/fit before you decide on aero bars. I use a bigger bike with offset to the rear elbow pads and it works for me as I have short legs & long torso. You will find that it also hits the upper part of the glut's more.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

for general fitness I would recommend against them. Putting them on a road bike is not ideal, since the reach is different from a tri/tt setup. Since you're not using them for a timed event, the time savings isn't that important anyways. Also clip ons mean you have to change hand position to shift, which is a pain, and they also put you away from brakes, which is a factor if you ride in areas with traffic. They also make you less stable.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I've used clip on aero bars during some tris in the past. I had the bike pseudo-fit to me with the bars on so that I could still put out power while in them and was not too far off 'normal' when not on them. 

As others have said, you are away from the brakes and shifters. I got good at keeping one arm on and the other on the shifter when needed. 

I don't really do any tris anymore, so the clip ons have been retired. If I TT on my road bike or am off the front solo, I do the pseudo-aero position (with elbows on the bar, one hand on the brake cables). I like it for up to 30-40 minutes. 

I would guess that they still could benefit you they 'fit' you and the bike. Basically let you still put out the same power, and are actually more aero. Also do not add too much weight nor throw off your handling too much.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Another thing to consider is the saddle positioning on a road vs. TT bike (ST angle). 

On a regular road bike, the ST angle positions the saddle a little too far back for comfort using clipons. I picked up a cheap post which allows you to move your saddle further so that you can achieve a better position.

Something like this:

http://www.probikekit.com/ca/contac...posts/profile-design-ffc-carbon-seatpost.html

I have the same post but in aluminum.


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

I use them nearly all the time I'm on the bike, even on the trainer. Never could go for very long on the hoods without some degree of discomfort in my hands or wrists. My LBS fitted me and I don't have any other resource for fitting so I just trust that it is correct. 

I like riding with clip-ons and wouldn't ride without them. Moving one hand to shift is not a big deal. You do need to pay attention to what is coming up and be prepared to get on the hoods or get on the hoods ahead of time. 

I do ride on the hoods in traffic of course.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

carsnoceans said:


> . However, I have not done a single group ride as of yet and mostly been doing solos with focus on increasing mileage and aerobic fitness.


In addition to what others have said, I'll give you a warning regarding group rides and aero bar extensions:

LOTS of folks out there (myself included) may well tell you to keep yourself off the extensions in a pack. Any aerobar decreases your ability to react to sudden needs for bike handling-and makes your bike FAR more twitchy and sensitive to control inputs...and it only takes one carelss gear shift on aerobars to go sliding on the pave, and take out lots of your once two-wheeled comrades with you.

Even if your group ride roadies know you, they would likely tell you to not dare use the things in a pack.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Make sure your current bars are strong enough to handle the clip-ons. My carbon bars are labeled "no clip-on areo bars".


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

My experience:
I had to switch my bars to non-carbon ones (got some aluminum ones from performance. 
I have moved my seat all the way forward to try to get maximal position without actually getting the seatpost mentioned above. 
Steering/handling does change significantly and it does take some time to get used to it. Due to this a definite NO NO in group rides unless the others know you well and your experience level which fromyour post is not the case. Stick to solo rides for now to get basic handling skills and fitness or liesure rides with friends
You bring up a good question about a clyde being able to comfortably fit with clip-ons. On a real TT bike it might be easier as the geometry is different but it might be difficult to achieve unless you are very flexible and also depending on where you carry your weight. As mentioned a bike fit here would help you cause if your legs are hitting your belly or chest on every stroke all the aero benifits are negated. 
I do think they can be advantageous but really depends on your goals. If you just want to finish a race and don't really care about time for the OLY Tri's then i would suggest get comfortable on your bike as is first and revisit this after some more experience on your current set-up


----------

